# Cancel Standing Order?



## colly (28 Jun 2009)

What do you have to do to cancel a standing order, and how long does it take? (AIB)

We are geting our rent reduced, but my flatmate has the Standing Order already set up. He is out of the country so I need to try to get it cancelled for him. He said he would write a letter and fax it to me that I could go into the bank and give it to them. Will this work? I could always just say I am him and do it that way...

Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## Complainer (28 Jun 2009)

colly said:


> Any advice?


Get him to fax instructions to the bank, and keep you out of it.


----------



## so-crates (29 Jun 2009)

If he has online banking he may be able to cancel it through that facility.


----------



## mtk (29 Jun 2009)

i had standing order to a regular saver from aib currnet and i had to get a form from the bank and send it back . could not do it on line . so much for technology!


----------



## so-crates (29 Jun 2009)

Hence the "may"  BOI let you cancel standing orders online. 

For an SO, it is entirely under your control so you only need instruct your bank to stop paying it. The manner of instruction differs a little from bank to bank but as a general rule in writing works for all of them. For DD, it is an agreement for someone else to have (limited) access to your account to draw out funds so you need to inform all parties.


----------



## chlipps (1 Jul 2009)

can cancel ptsb standing orders via open 24... know of another with AIB that couldnt cancel standing order without writing direct to them...so suggest colly that your flatmate sends fax direct to AIB and you stay out of it


----------



## Crugers (4 Jul 2009)

so-crates said:


> ...For DD, it is an agreement for someone else to have (limited) access to your account to draw out funds so *you need to inform all parties.*


 
Not true... You are only obliged to inform your bank (the payee bank)! They are, according to the DD Rules, supposed to contact the originator and originators bank.
In practice it can be easier to cancel DD's with the originator yourself but only because banks don't know and implement the IPSO rules and prefer you to do the work!


----------



## Anemone (4 Jul 2009)

Hi my son recently had to change his standing order for the same reason and did it through internet banking with AIB.It was sorted the next day


----------



## Darando (15 Jul 2009)

Probably a bit late with this reply but you can cancel an AIB SO online using 24 Hour Banking, just click the correct tab when you log in and you should see all the SO you have active, simply hit the cancel button (it will ask for a digit from your login code), simple as that.

But if your rent is being reduced (and still paying to the same account/landlord) then you can simply just alter the SO amount -you don't need to cancel it and begin a new one - again you can do online in the same manner.

I know this as I have many SO on my account and I change the amount on these nearly every month. Really easy and quick.

As said above if its a DD then you can not do this online for AIB, you will need a letter (post or fax I believe - soemthing with a signature)


----------

